# Topics > Space >  Tyrobot (Tyrolean Robot)

## Airicist

Researchers:

Astrobotic

Robotics Institute

Uland Wong

ulandwong.com/research-2

Tyrolean traverse on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Imagery Testing for Caves and Pits on the Moon 

Published on Sep 12, 2013




> Astrobotic travels to Somerset, PA to conduct imagery testing with Tyrobot for lunar cave exploration.

----------


## Airicist

Moon-Pit Exploration Testing 

Published on Oct 3, 2013




> Astrobotic traveled to Somerset, PA to conduct field testing for moon cave exploration and lunar skylights using Tyrobot.

----------


## Airicist

Moon-Pit Exploration: Cave Explorer 

Published on Oct 8, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Cave Explorer: Bloopers 

Published on Oct 17, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Tyrobot - Tyrolean Traversing Robot for Skylight Exploration 

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> Joint exploration concept between Astrobotic Technology, Inc. and researchers at the Robotics Institute, CMU. Tyrobot moves laterally on a tightrope that spans the diameter of a skylight/pit. The mapping sensor payload raises and lowers on thin stabilizing cables. Developed between 2012-2014.
> 
> CMU contributors: Rick Shanor, Tom Carlone, Chris Cunningham, Heather Jones, Uland Wong (Co-I)
> 
> Astrobotic contributors: Steve McGuire, Ander Solorzano, Steve Huber, Red Whittaker (PI)
> 
> NASA's Advanced Innovative Concepts (NIAC) provided funding support for this project. Thanks to Joshua Yee, Zachary Medeiros, and Carson Coulter for testing help.

----------

